# Got one this morning.



## jbriley (Jul 15, 2017)

Got lucky and got this boar around 8am this morning.


----------



## GAGE (Jul 15, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 15, 2017)

You clean him or chunk him in a ditch?


----------



## jbriley (Jul 15, 2017)

i am having ribs for dinner in a couple days and in next week or so we will be cooking up back straps on grill.


----------



## antharper (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice , hope the ribs were good !


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 18, 2017)

One down, and 450,000 to go!
Great job and keep 'em dropping!!!


----------

